# Children Vaccination



## ronman2011 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

This one is for those that have already settled down in Dubai with their Kids. 

I'm moving to Dubai soon with my wife and 2yo, was hoping to get some feedback on which Vaccinations are supposed to be done as soon as we get there, with special interest in TB vaccination. should i do it as soon as I get there? before? or after i get the residency?

personal experiences would be most welcome...

Thank you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Vaccinations in Dubai - Kids Features - TimeOutDubai.com

This link provides you with the list of vaccines that children receive in Dubai. TB is listed and given to children when they are infants. If your child has not received it yet, I would suggest bringing your child's medical history file with you when you visit any of the hospitals here and inquire with the pediatrician before going ahead with the vaccination.


----------

